# Deformed GULPS



## Sharkbait23602 (Nov 23, 2006)

Does anyone else have the problem of thier GULPS not being straight such as a sideways tail on the pogies or twisted shrimp bodies. Does this matter?


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

Haven't had that issue. How's it look once you've threaded it on your jig...u never know it might produce...but if you have several packs like that i'd talk w/the provider or email the company...

Only problem I've had is getting them off after the've dries up.... 

good luck


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

They do seem to have a few poorly molded batches every now and then. I try to look at them in the pack and get the better looking ones before i buy them.

Definitely can't hurt to write Berkley/Pure Fishing. I'd assume you will get some sort of reimbursement.


----------



## _____ (Jun 5, 2006)

Had the bent tail many a times. They will not wiggle in the water like they are suppose to. Dont even waste your time if the tail does not wiggle on a slow reel.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Honestly, do you think that action makes a difference with gulps?


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Like Cory said, they're stink-bait and attract fish by smell rather than action. A lot of times the weird looking ones swim funny and will look like wounded bait which is what predators typically look for so they may not be all that bad either. As much as they cost I'm not throwing away any of them unless you count the times when Bluefish find them by accident.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i bet if u wrote pure fishing a nice email u might get some free gulp out of the deal


----------



## _____ (Jun 5, 2006)

ruthless said:


> Honestly, do you think that action makes a difference with gulps?


C'mon man, don't go squishing my excuss for getting Skunked. Need something to blame it on.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

If you get skunked using gulps, you need to move to a different fishing hole!:fishing:


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

ruthless said:


> If you get skunked using gulps, you need to move to a different fishing hole!:fishing:


I dont know about all that. It's been quite a few days this spring when we couldnt hardly get the trout to touch the gulps, but slayed them on hard suspending jerkbaits. Gulps are awesome and work great in instances, but people seem to get too dead set on using them and forget that there are plenty of other lures that can work just as good if not better in certain situations.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Ryan I'm with you on that thought, Gulps $uck when it comes to swim action and regular plastic grubs will beat them in presentation hands down. Trout are primarily sight feeders anyway and rely on their eyes not their noses like a Puppy.

I'm not putting down gulps but to me they're NOT an every species, every occasion bait.


----------



## FishinTopsail (Jan 2, 2004)

*Gulp and Trout*



jay b said:


> Trout are primarily sight feeders anyway and rely on their eyes not their noses like a Puppy.


Well said Jay. As I was reading this thread, I was thinking that trout and pups are totally different. I have caught puppy drum with a gulp just laying on the bottom, no movement at all. Trout on the other hand, are sight feeders like you suggest, and the smell is secondary. Although I caught a lot of trout on gulps this year, sometimes when nothing else will produce, I caught just as many, and I am thinking bigger trout on mirrolures. But I will say again, if I could only have one lure in my box, it would be gulp saltwater shrimp. Thanks Jay, good post.

Till next time....
Tight lines!
Johnny "FishinTopsail"
http://www.fishintopsail.com


----------



## Sharkbait23602 (Nov 23, 2006)

*thanks for the info*

A lot of my questions were answered. I guess I'm just used to the detail of baiting my soft plastics that my dad drilled into my head. Always making sure your bait was perfectly straight and on the jig-head perfect. I just thought they might affect the action a little bit, but with the potency of the GULPS it doesnt matter all that much. Ryan, I looked hard to try and find a good looking package like you said, but it's hard because their sealed so air tightly...Anyways, heading to Rudee from the shore with my buddy and I guess we'll see the results.....aka - a lot of gulps torn in half


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Actually drum and trout are close cousins (drum family) and both depend on sound/vibration more than sight and smell.


----------

